
LifePIM – a fast and secure place to store the Metadata of your life - acutesoftware
https://www.lifepim.com
======
acutesoftware
I think I may have the record for the slowest 'startup' ever - I registered
this domain 15 years ago and have tried many designs (in several languages),
but I am happy with this layout.

Please give it a try and let me know what you think.

Thanks

